# Pics of Black R33 GTR kits please!!



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd like to see some black R33 GTR's with a few different kits and specs please. Especially Top Secret kit and Do Luck...................but surprise us.

I know there arent many black ones on the circuit, but who knows. I'm a bit bored of silver and white!!!!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

If you look on SUMO POWERS website you will see the GTR DO-LUCK kits.


DOLUCK


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*Any one with others on their black R33 GTR?*

Anyone?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Look at JAPSALON's website as well :


Japsalon


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

here's mine. just has side skirts and rear "spats" I think you call them. it's a rubbish photo (was taken on camera!)


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

frostmotorsport said:


> here's mine. just has side skirts and rear "spats" I think you call them. it's a rubbish photo (was taken on camera!)


Nice 33 mate,Im from welli as well.
Sorry about the OT comment


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks! would be nice if it was going!!! :bawling: 

has been on axle stands for the last month waiting on HICAS parts from japan..... soon young jedi, soon....

must make a decent photos thread - had it since November last year - but I suck @ taking photos! :chairshot


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

Trust Gracer Front and side skirts , Japsalon rear . Top secret C/F Bonnet


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ very nice Boppa!! I'm not a fan of bodykits at ALL - but that does look tasty! mind you, black is the BEST color!!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*Great car*

Like it Boppa!!!!!!:thumbsup: 
Any pics of your rear bumper?


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Here's mine....
JUN side skirts and rear spats, Trust front splitter, Top Secret carbon bonnet and Ganador mirrors.


----------

